# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Over 11,000 Backers and $3.4 Million

## vinnie

It's really amazing how well this Kickstarter project has done.  I would have never thought they would have raised over $3.4 million.  They also have an extraordinarily high backer count of 11,000+  

Truly amazing!!

Congrats guys

----------


## Solidabble

Very impressive.  Now it will be interesting to see if they can make all their deadlines, with this many printers needing to be manufactured and shipped.

----------


## palawanisland

well, they a good product and cheap price. bulk of delivery is still nov 2014 - march 2015.
out of the box 3d printer for $299. 
[edit] kick starter end, price now $349. still cheap.

----------

